# New Scalextric F1s announced



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.scalextric.com/news/2009/6/5/scalextric-sign-exclusive-deal-with-brawn-gp/


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like the H.O. will be set only. Hope not


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I usually get a couple of set-only cars, and then offer them to a mate stateside. If he passes I will offer them on HT. The same goes for the ''CARS'', er, cars and the Rally cars....


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Too bad there isn't a supplier on this side of the pond. I would've bought most of thier offerings... 

GP


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

These guys will ship to the States for a reasonable shipping cost. The HO cars are ~$17 ea.
http://www.wonderlandmodels.com/scalextric-sets/micro-scalextric/micro-cars/


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Jadlam.com are good too.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Scaley open wheeled cars always look a bit too flabby in the middle, due to the can motor no doubt. Having somewhat modern liveries is nice however. Would love to see these done on a Mega-G chassis. Race Masters should cross license the Mega G chassis to Scalextric.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I suggested as much to Steve R but he was not keen. In previous discussions about the shortcoming of their chassis, which Scalextric aknowledge, they gave the idea of using another make of chassis short shrift, even though they did so once before.

These people tend to know their onions, so what they say is good enough for me.


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

*Micro Scalextric Cars*

Anyone looking for used Micro cars in the US is welcome to check out our stock at:

www.slotcarsite.net

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Your boys Jenson & Louis got their arses whupped on Sunday.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It is 'Lewis' Doba, and you should know by now I don't use such outmoded thinking.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> It is 'Lewis' Doba, and you should know by now I don't use such outmoded thinking.


Yes, Lewis indeed.

McLaren have sure looked poor recently, Lewis in particular as defending World Champ. He thinks things will improve again, but he has been saying that for a while . . . did you see this article? LINK

And of all the races to fall flat, Button & Brawn completely blew at Silverstone.

Did you go to Silverstone? Being it is the home GP over there?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Can't afford tickets, thanks to Max and Bernie, but in line with what I posted above if I could afford it I would not go to Silverstone, I would go to Spa. Forget nationalistic ideas, go for the best.

I support Jenson all the way back to Formula Ford, and Lewis back to F3 (and GP2 really cemented that), because of how the drove, not because they happen to come from the same piece of land as me.

I can be patriotic, just not blindly so.

Anyway, such thinking clearly does work, so for Scalextric to get the Brawn licence makes sense for them.


----------

